# How old are you?



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like a very intrusive question. I was just wondering what the average age of Kindle users is, cause I seem to be one of the youngest on this website. (I'm 19).


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

At my last birthday I was 18. For the third time.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I see. Well, I'll probably be 18 for about nine more months, as it takes me about that long to remember I've had a birthday. And my birthday was a weekish ago.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Old enough that my back hurts.  Old enough to need glasses.  Young enough to chase you if I have too.  Too Old for a bikini...too young for a mumu.  Old enough to say I'm wise... Young enough to become wiser.  Young enough to still care; Old enough to NOT have to.  Old enough to stay up late but too old to say it doesn't effect me....night.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you'll never have to chase me. I hate running. And if you tried to chase me in a car, you would never catch me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You're in college, right, Kat? My 20 year old son is a junior in college and a Kindle owner. I doubt he'd show up on this board though! Not his style.

As for me, I'm 53 although I can't believe it. I still feel 38.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometime this month I'll turn 55. I feel that there should be something portentious about that age, but damned if I can identify it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

If I told you how old I am, it would be wrong next month.  So what's the point in sayin'?    (That's got to tell you very generally.)


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I am 62 years old.  I'm a technology nut and have been since I had a mail order business selling original software for the Commodore VIC-20 and 64.  I've paid $350 for a Sears calculator that could only add, subtract, multiply and divide and $20 for a digital watch that had more functions than my first $1000 PC.  In the last year I've taught myself how to create 3d graphics and animations.

All that said, I love my Kindle.  It came last week and I've already had to demonstrate it to a half dozen workmates.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

SJC love your answer, so true, so true! I am 58 but most of the time feel 39. My body is quick to remind me of my actual age when tested though.  

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome tecwriter! I had to tell my grands if they wanted to talk to NiNa to call instead of texting. Geez, I was bombarded with messages & still trying  to answer the first one.  Mademe grouchy!  I do love my Kindle and iPod though!

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

53 and I've earned every year, and enjoyed most of them!  Partying on, despite the impending knee surgery!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

7?  No, 7 times 7.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> 7? No, 7 times 7.
> 
> Ann


Youngster!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to guess but I’ll give you a hint. I was in the rumble seat of a Ford when the VJ-Day celebration broke out in Newark, New Jersey and it scared me.

Jeff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so Wikipedia says VJ day was either Aug 15, the unofficial announcement or Sep 2, the formal surrender ceremony, in 1945.  I was surprised to see that!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The celebration broke out when the news cam over the radio. That was before anyone had televisions – believe it or not.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The famous picture of the sailor kissing the nurse in Times Square -- that's V-E day, not V-J, right?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m not sure. They weren’t all that far apart in terms of wartime. My father was home from the war in Europe and scheduled to ship out for Japan when the Japanese surrendered.

J


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Life.com says it was V-J day, but on Aug 14.  Apparently it was Aug 15 in Japan and Aug 14 here.  Wow, I'm actually learning history!!!!  My husband, who lived through it, only remembered it was later than V-E day.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

V-J Day - take a look at http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.americainwwii.com/images/thekissersthekiss.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.americainwwii.com/stories/thekissers.htm&h=531&w=430&sz=38&hl=en&start=1&usg=__4U26AizN_XYJAeuNYHsFvDcwVu0=&tbnid=VXeNxsxpmBeNzM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=107&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsailor%2Bkissing%2Bnurse%2BwwII%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

The Nazis surrendered first -- May 1945, I believe. 

That's why we had to drop the bomb on Japan. They refused to surrender. V-J day was Aug 14, 1945. Although that picture of the sailor kissing the nurse was posed, my relatives tell me it was quite a day of celebration in NYC.

My Dad fought in North Africa, and my Mom worked at the Brooklyn Army Base. So I grew up knowing all about the war.

I'm 53, same as Leslie and betctru (wow, that's hard to spell!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm not sure. They weren't all that far apart in terms of wartime. My father was home from the war in Europe and scheduled to ship out for Japan when the Japanese surrendered.
> 
> J


My father wasn't in Europe but he was scheduled for the invasion of Japan.

Not that many years later, he was in Korea.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The people you see in the street behind the nurse and the sailor weren’t posed. They were climbing on top of cars, dumping wastebaskets out windows, ringing every bell and honking every horn. Although all the noise and confusion scared the devil out of me, I knew it was a glorious day. My father and uncle, both just back from the war in Europe, were so excited that they forgot I was in the rumble-seat.

And, since nobody played along and guessed, I'm 66 and don't feel a day over 65.


Jeff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I'm 53, same as Leslie and betctru (wow, that's hard to spell!)


I take my username for most forums from my license plate, betctru, which is Betsy True in license plate text. Which is my name. I just figured out how to change the published name from the username, so now it won't be so hard to spell or remember!

Ok, Leslie and Khabita, when are your birthdays--who is the oldest

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok math majors...I'm 2/3 of Jeff's age.

Sports Fans...The picture of John Riggins tearing away from a Miami defender in the Super Bowl that was on the cover of Sports Illustrated? You can't see Riggo's jersey number in that picture but that's how old I am.

Douglas Adam's Fans...I'm two years older than the meaning of life.

Edit!










Well how about that...You can see his number!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Ok math majors...I'm 2/3 of Jeff's age.
> 
> Sports Fans...The picture of John Riggins tearing away from a Miami defender in the Super Bowl that was on the cover of Sports Illustrated? You can't see Riggo's jersey number in that picture but that's how old I am.
> 
> Douglas Adam's Fans...I'm two years older than the meaning of life.


OK, that's an easy one for this Redskins fan:
44

Go, Deisel!!! John Riggins most famous quote: "Come on, Sandy Baby. Loosen up!" to Sandra Day OConnor, Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am 58 but most of the time feel 39. My body is quick to remind me of my actual age when tested though.
> 
> Linda


I am 39, but there are days when my body says I'm older! People who say kids keep you young don't have any!


----------



## fred3 (Oct 31, 2008)

55 and retiring in 6 months.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 46 but deserve to be a lot older. As Indiana Jones says, "It's not the years, it's the mileage."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fred3 said:


> 55 and retiring in 6 months.


Hurray for retiring! More time to read Kindle!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, Leslie and Khabita, when are your birthdays--who is the oldest
> 
> Betsy


July 2nd.

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a lot vague upthread about my age, but looks like most are confessing.  Without saying the number . . . I'll be getting my first early retirement Social Security check in a few months.


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

My body is 51 years old (and looks it!!), but in my heart I'm 28.


Kat


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

OK- I 'fess up.  69 and my oldest daughter will be 49 next month. Four Macintosh computers, two IPods, two Kindles. and two cats in our house!

Will (older than dirt)


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Douglas Adam's Fans...I'm two years older than the meaning of life.


That makes it all too easy.............lol

I too, am near the meaning of life, but only 1 year older.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome tecwriter! I had to tell my grands if they wanted to talk to NiNa to call instead of texting. Geez, I was bombarded with messages & still trying to answer the first one. Mademe grouchy!  I do love my Kindle and iPod though!
> 
> Linda


Hah, my parents went out of state for a week, and I sent my mom so many texts, she finally bit the bullet and figured out how to send a reply.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Linda Cannon-Mott said:
> 
> 
> > I am 58 but most of the time feel 39. My body is quick to remind me of my actual age when tested though.
> ...


Eh, if I weren't around, my mother wouldn't know her way around anything more technologically complicated than a clock. So, I keep her up to date, at the very least.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Khabita said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 53, same as Leslie and betctru (wow, that's hard to spell!)
> ...


My license plate, the first vanity plate I've ever registered reads: RUNMBCL. Points awarded to those who can sound it out...I've found that only one in five get it first try. Hint: I came up with it last year as I was driving to town hall to renew my registration and someone cut me off in traffic.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> My license plate, the first vanity plate I've ever registered reads: RUNMBCL. Points awarded to those who can sound it out...I've found that only one in five get it first try. Hint: I came up with it last year as I was driving to town hall to renew my registration and someone cut me off in traffic.


Run, Imbecile!

L


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

cush said:


> Will (older than dirt)


My expression has always been: I'm not saying that I'm older than dirt, but I do remember when it was still mud!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you an imbecile?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been 54 since 9/14


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Are you an imbecile?


That was my guess. I swear I thought of it before I read Jeff's post.

Ann


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, Sandypeach...another Virgo here!  9/22 for me.


Kat


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Are you an imbecile?


Yes, that one's good, too. I thought, Run, Imbecile! before Teninx ran him down with his car! LOL

I'd say the three of us speak pretty good license plate, though!

L


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I am 74.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so happy to find living people older than I am.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Are You An Imbecile? is correct!  Run, imbecile is also a fit but a little more agressive than I had intended.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

This past July I celebrated the 13th anniversary of my 29th birthday.

Somehow I just cannot believe I really am older than 29.  Sheesh!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

54


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

47, and a Libra.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Another Virgo here, and I'm 31!

Nemo


----------



## Gina (Oct 28, 2008)

43 for me.  But feel 30!  So much to do.....so little time.


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

26 and I feel 200


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

38 for a few weeks now, also a Libra


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just turned 40 in July....


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

I still find it hard to believe, but I turned 64 on September 15th.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm one of these crazy cusp people. I'm a libra, but I'm a day or two away from being a Scorpio. It has really led to quite an identity crisis when reading horoscopes. So I try to avoid them. It has been a challenge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading these posts reminds me that Robert Heinlein had a line in _Stranger in a Strange Land_ that "there was never a girl born who ever grew older than eighteen in her heart&#8230;." I always thought that was a bit young; maybe 25 or 30; and I don't believe it should be limited to women...but our self image seems to definitely lock in at a certain point...

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

"...thy eternal summer shall not fade, nor lose posession of the fair thou owest.
Nor shall death brag thou wanderest in his shade when in eternal lines to time thou growest..."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Then sing, ye Birds, sing, sing a joyous song!
And let the young Lambs bound
As to the tabor's sound!
We in thought will join your throng,
Ye that pipe and ye that play,
Ye that through your hearts today
Feel the gladness of the May!
What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now forever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendor in the grass, of glory in the flower;
We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff,
That's beautiful.  Whitman?  Leaves of Grass?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

"Ode: Intimations of Immortality From Recollections of Early Childhood" by William Wordsworth.


----------



## fred3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> fred3 said:
> 
> 
> > 55 and retiring in 6 months.
> ...


Thank you. It just won't get here fast enough. I prefer to read late in the evening, but if forced will read any time I get a spare minute or two. Once retired I can read till the wee hours of the morning and not worry about having to get up at 4am to work. *whew* That will be a day for celebration...I think I'll buy an e-book.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

48 and officially an Aries although I swear my Mom lied about when I was _supposed_ to be born because my horoscope never has anything remotely in common with me.

Do you ever look at other people your age and think "boy do they look old?" I constantly reassure my hubby that he does not look as old as his classmates. He's blessed with a young face and looks at least 10 years younger than everyone he went to school with.
Sheryl


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm 35 and a Taurus.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

57-year-old Libra here (57?  Really??  REALLY  How did that happen  )


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

And here we have another Libra! Turned 53 on October 11. Both me and the hubby are technology junkies and thanks to the Kindle, I get to combine my love of reading with my "habit." Oh, and I got to retire early, so LOTS of time to read!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

39 old Gemini here....


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost 63 and an Aquarius.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be 29 next month, sagittarius (scorpio cusp)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> I'll be 29 next month, sagittarius (scorpio cusp)


Not ever getting deeper into astrology than to read the daily horrorscope in the paper, I don't know what that means (scorpio cusp)! And to keep it on topic, you're just a baby, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jen said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be 29 next month, sagittarius (scorpio cusp)
> ...


A cusp is someone who's only a day or two away from being a different sign. Like, I'm a Libra, Scorpio cusp, so I was born a day before the beginning of the Scorpio cycle. Jen's a Sagittarius, Scorpio cusp, which means she's a day or so after the end of the Scorpio cycle. People born on cusps tend to very wildly from what their horoscope says they should do or be.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a Scorpio cuss. That's a guy born in November who gets irate if someone asks him "So, what's your sign?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ROTFLM*O!!

Betsy


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even read horoscopes, but I find the concept interesting.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

36 here.  Been an avid reader since I can remember.


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be 36 in 18 days


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You'll notice that I just said my birthday. We Cancers don't really give a hoot.  

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I was raised by wolves and they never told me when I was borned.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

53 and a pisces


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I realized after I posted that I said '29 next month' - yeah, THIS Month is November!  Sheesh time flies.  
I do have both Scorpio and Sagittarius tendencies (or so I'm told) - firey red head!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> I realized after I posted that I said '29 next month' - yeah, THIS Month is November! Sheesh time flies.
> I do have both Scorpio and Sagittarius tendencies (or so I'm told) - firey red head!!


Happy Birthday!

Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I turn 32 this summer


----------



## theresa51 (Nov 3, 2008)

I turned 51 yesterday! DH is 60, but we both act about 25! lol

My Kindle was my birthday present, even though I got it on Sept. 18.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Betsy!  I still have 20 days though.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

58 and Pisces.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You're in college, right, Kat? My 20 year old son is a junior in college and a Kindle owner. I doubt he'd show up on this board though! Not his style.
> 
> As for me, I'm 53 although I can't believe it. I still feel 38.
> 
> L


Leslie, 53 is the new 38, isn't it?

And my college-age sons would never show up here either. One is always on all the tech-boards; the other is never online at all, unless he's downloading music.

Where did I go wrong?

Happy Birthday, Roving Soul


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm 19 for the 26th time.  Can't freakin' believe it.  How did this happen?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Me neither. That would make you 494 years old.  

Jeff


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey now.  I don't look a day over 487.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Hey now. I don't look a day over 487.


And still feisty, love it!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Sixty-one and a Capricorn


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

theresa51 said:


> I turned 51 yesterday! DH is 60, but we both act about 25! lol
> 
> My Kindle was my birthday present, even though I got it on Sept. 18.


Happy Birthday Theresa!


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

43 going on 18.  I teach high school.  It's a job requiremtn to keep young at heart.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost 50. My birthday isn't until January (Capricorn) but at each birthday I start saying "almost" whatever the next one is, in my head and then it doesn't hurt so much when it rolls around. (Ouch, but my grammar hurt!)


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> > You're in college, right, Kat? My 20 year old son is a junior in college and a Kindle owner. I doubt he'd show up on this board though! Not his style.
> ...


Eh, I just spend way to much time online.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

colleen said:


> This past July I celebrated the 13th anniversary of my 29th birthday.
> 
> Somehow I just cannot believe I really am older than 29. Sheesh!


*Holy smokes...I celebrated the 10th anniversary of mine last February!!!! Happy anniversary ;-p*


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

theresa51 said:


> I turned 51 yesterday! DH is 60, but we both act about 25! lol
> 
> My Kindle was my birthday present, even though I got it on Sept. 18.


Hey Theresa51! You got it as an early birthday present too! Ha! My 'magic book' was from my brother, and I got at the start of October...kinda early for a girl (yes, I am a female...everyone thinks I'm a male just because of my name) whose birthday is at the end of November. Oh well, I'm not complaining.  So I'm a sagittarius who is currently 27 soon to be 28. Though everyone who see me think I'm 13 or 12.*sigh* 

Tris


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

76 years young.  Trying to keep up with technology.  It ain't easy.  I just bought an MP3 player this week because I wanted to know what it is.  Also sent a text message to see what all the hype is about that.  Asked my nephew what an IPOD is and he demonstrated his to me.  NOW  HELP,  what is a blackberry besides something to put in a cobbler


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> 76 years young. Trying to keep up with technology. It ain't easy. I just bought an MP3 player this week because I wanted to know what it is. Also sent a text message to see what all the hype is about that. Asked my nephew what an IPOD is and he demonstrated his to me. NOW HELP, what is a blackberry besides something to put in a cobbler


You go girl! And you're right, it ain't easy keeping up with technology....

I have to say, I don't get text messaging...the grandkids all love it!

The only blackberries I've ever had my hands on got eaten...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> 76 years young. Trying to keep up with technology. It ain't easy. I just bought an MP3 player this week because I wanted to know what it is. Also sent a text message to see what all the hype is about that. Asked my nephew what an IPOD is and he demonstrated his to me. NOW HELP, what is a blackberry besides something to put in a cobbler


A blackberry is a multi-purpose device that includes a cellphone, text messager, web browser, games, etc. If you've read anything about the iPhone, the blackberry is a major competitor. From what I understand, one of the advantages of the blackberry over the iPhone is that it does a much better job with sending and receiving email, especially from corporate networks.

I like texting, if you have a device that's easy to text from.

But really, I like my Kindle best of all!

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

> NOW HELP, what is a blackberry besides something to put in a cobbler


DORI...I must have laughed for 5 minutes and I still chuckle everytime I think of your message...too funny!

Hubby and I both have Blackberry cell phones, but they also do a lot more than just make a call, they keep your appointments (I forget everything) so I can't live with out my bells ringing me reminders for: dog's heartworm meds, kitty's eardrops, my doc and dental appts, birthdays, and such...quite a helper. Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not old at all. ;-)


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

38 and a gemini!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I'm 35 and a Taurus.


I'm 65 and a Volvo.

(but turbo-charged) 

Mike


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm 65 and a Volvo.
> 
> (but turbo-charged)
> 
> Mike


Either we have a lot of comedians on here or I am just finding everything very amusing! Mike...too funny!


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

33 and not a comedian at all.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> Either we have a lot of comedians on here or I am just finding everything very amusing! Mike...too funny!


*We have quite a few people here who are witty with their words 

Shoot Sailor....you just reminded me that I forgot to give Max & Jonni their heart worm pills....THANKS!!!!*


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Dori said:


> 76 years young. Trying to keep up with technology. It ain't easy. I just bought an MP3 player this week because I wanted to know what it is. Also sent a text message to see what all the hype is about that. Asked my nephew what an IPOD is and he demonstrated his to me. NOW HELP, what is a blackberry besides something to put in a cobbler


As I said earlier in this thread, I'm 58. And Dori, you have me beat! I still don't know hardly anything about MP3 players and IPODs. All I know is they have something to do with music!! I am a little curious because I recently had to replace my bookshelf stereo system and the replacement has a place where I can plug in an MP3 thingie or an IPOD. But I'm in the dark there! When I find music I like, I buy the CD and play it on the system at home or in my car.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

44 and a Leo


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Showed my pastor my bible on Kindle.  Woo Hoo Hoo now during church he will think I am following along.  May be and may be reading a novel.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

amyb said:


> 38 and a gemini!


I'm a Gemini too! But I'm a year older  40 is just around the corner for me.


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

I am 65 and feel like 30   I will go to part time work in Jan as I ease into retirement - mmmm, more time to read. I bought my Kindle as an early Christmas/Birthday present for myself. 
Anne


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Showed my pastor my bible on Kindle. Woo Hoo Hoo now during church he will think I am following along. May be and may be reading a novel.


hehheh..and with the back button, you are two clicks between the Good Book and something else (click Home, then the other book you want to read (I'm sure a critical commentary on the Gospels), then back, back to return to the Good Book.



Betsy


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

I am 48. But I like to think I read like a 23 year old.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> Yeah, sounds like a very intrusive question. I was just wondering what the average age of Kindle users is, cause I seem to be one of the youngest on this website. (I'm 19).


Are you always this mean?  I'm 50+ and that's all I'll admit to, but my heart age is 22. Wish we could turn back our odometers the some cars can.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I just turned 50 and my Kindle was a birthday present to myself.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I am 23 - sadly though most people think I am much younger (I've been asked if I'm 16, 14, even 12....)  
I guess it's probably because I don't wear makeup.
HOWEVER I will love that when I am in my 40's!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> I am 23 - sadly though most people think I am much younger (I've been asked if I'm 16, 14, even 12....)
> I guess it's probably because I don't wear makeup.
> HOWEVER I will love that when I am in my 40's!!


*You sure will!!! I'll be 40 in a few months and last year was carded at a casino *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> I am 23 - sadly though most people think I am much younger (I've been asked if I'm 16, 14, even 12....)
> I guess it's probably because I don't wear makeup.
> HOWEVER I will love that when I am in my 40's!!


I get that too, but I'm 19. It's sometimes sad when I went to order flower for prom with a bunch of friends and my best friend and her boyfriend kissed (a quick peck) and the flourist told them "not in front of the kids". Immeditately turned to my shorter friend, but we quickly realized that the flourist was talking about me. She said she thought I was 12...I was a senior in high school and older than all my friends.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I get that too, but I'm 19. It's sometimes sad when I went to order flower for prom with a bunch of friends and my best friend and her boyfriend kissed (a quick peck) and the flourist told them "not in front of the kids". Immeditately turned to my shorter friend, but we quickly realized that the flourist was talking about me. She said she thought I was 12...I was a senior in high school and older than all my friends.


Oh man, I get that too - last year when I worked in a grocery store I was asked by a man if I was "really old enough to work there". Heh heh..


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Some actually asked me: "Are you sure you're 19?" when I was buying cigarettes (I've quited since then). I was like...I know how old I am.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Some actually asked me: "Are you sure you're 19?" when I was buying cigarettes (I've quited since then). I was like...I know how old I am.


Oh man - people ask the strangest questions don't they?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I get that too, but I'm 19. It's sometimes sad when I went to order flower for prom with a bunch of friends and my best friend and her boyfriend kissed (a quick peck) and the flourist told them "not in front of the kids". Immeditately turned to my shorter friend, but we quickly realized that the flourist was talking about me. She said she thought I was 12...I was a senior in high school and older than all my friends.


I used to get that... not so much anymore except for the "there's no way you are old enough to be a grandma!" My daughter who is 33 still gets mistaken for a teenager and when we are out together people think her children are mine! The day she graduated from college, the hostess at a local restaurant asked her is she wanted the kid's menu!!


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I used to get that... not so much anymore except for the "there's no way you are old enough to be a grandma!" My daughter who is 33 still gets mistaken for a teenager and when we are out together people think her children are mine! The day she graduated from college, the hostess at a local restaurant asked her is she wanted the kid's menu!!


I get that just about every time I go into a restaurant with my parents! Do I want the kid's menu... LOL sometimes I take it though, but just because I have a small appetite..


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband turned 85 on October 31. He loves his Kindle,in fact, I had to buy him one only a week after mine arrived since he wanted to share mine. Ha..as if!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Susan B said:


> My husband turned 85 on October 31. He loves his Kindle,in fact, I had to buy him one only a week after mine arrived since he wanted to share mine. Ha..as if!


Oh that is wonderful Susan! I wish my father-in-law would take an interest in technology.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> I am 23 - sadly though most people think I am much younger (I've been asked if I'm 16, 14, even 12....)
> I guess it's probably because I don't wear makeup.
> HOWEVER I will love that when I am in my 40's!!


Pah, everyone thinks I'm upward up 25. Although I've been told that that's due more to personality than looks. And I'm fairly tall.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

RovingSoul, you are here!! I haven't seen you in days... I was worried about you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It happened again! I was at Sams and I was reaching for a sample...Then the lady asked me if my parents said I could have something. I was about to say something, but my mom showed up right next to me as she zeroed in on the chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I am 60 for another couple of months, but really don't feel like it.  My students in primary grades keep me young and tuned in to what's happening.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> Pah, everyone thinks I'm upward up 25. Although I've been told that that's due more to personality than looks. And I'm fairly tall.


People tell me I look really young. And my height doesn't help (I'm 5'0"). Oh well.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> People tell me I look really young. And my height doesn't help (I'm 5'0"). Oh well.


Hey Miss Molly... I am vertically challenged, too... 5'1"


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be 63 in January and my husband is 85. Yes, he robbed the cradle about 33 years ago!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan B said:


> I'll be 63 in January and my husband is 85. Yes, he robbed the cradle about 33 years ago!


Hey, is that him in your avatar??


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey Miss Molly... I am vertically challenged, too... 5'1"


 It can be a pain but it's fun too, don't you think?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan B said:


> I'll be 63 in January and my husband is 85. Yes, he robbed the cradle about 33 years ago!


I'm 53 and hubby is 73. Together since 25 and 45. The best of times!

Betsy


----------



## gator reader (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm 57 and damn proud of it!....I would hate to be in my 20's again and every year just gets better.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Birthdays are good.  So much superior to the alternative.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You make me feel so young
You make me feel there are songs to be sung
Bells to be rung, and a wonderful fling to be flung


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Tks for the serenade


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OHHHHHH  i have 3 stars


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OOPS Wrong place, I got excited.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> It can be a pain but it's fun too, don't you think?


Oh yes most definitely!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Both my kids were born in the summer, and when you have kids, the year revolves around the school calendar.  So when they got out of school in June, I would just up their ages.  Since my birthday is in November, I up my age when school starts in September.  Not only have I confused myself now, but both my daughters have trouble remembering how old they are.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

1952....scorpio


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> 1952....scorpio


Same here, but Cancer.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Same here, but Cancer.


That makes you just a little bit older than me...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Let's see...

I'm 36, a Cancer, and 4'11'' Most people think I'm in my early 20's though. It's the chipmunk cheeks.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Let's see...
> 
> I'm 36, a Cancer, and 4'11'' Most people think I'm in my early 20's though. It's the chipmunk cheeks.


Hey, another vertically challeged comrade!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey, another vertically challeged comrade!!


Yep, I'm so short I need to hem petite pants! And to be honest, I'm only 4'11'' if I stand really, really straight and slightly up on my toes..


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep, I'm so short I need to hem petite pants! And to be honest, I'm only 4'11'' if I stand really, really straight and slightly up on my toes..


...and I am only 5'1" if I do the same!!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a 24 year old Gemini out here on the West Coast, also somewhat vertically challenged at 5'3".


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm a 24 year old Gemini out here on the West Coast, also somewhat vertically challenged at 5'3".


Welcome my fellow vertically challenged friend!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

5 ft. tall Gemini.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> 5 ft. tall Gemini.


Gemini, not height challenged (5' 7")

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gemini, not height challenged (5' 7")
> 
> Betsy


No wonder I look up to you!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The opposite is not true, I assure you!!



Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Gemini that has shrunk.  I know I always was 5'0"  and now my Doc says I am 4'11". I asked him to put 4'11 3/4 on his paperwork.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The opposite is not true, I assure you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Angela and Betsy join the Mutual Admiration Club!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess my daughter is the shortest at 4'10 1/2"  She added the 1/2 inch herself and sometimes will say she's 4'11", but I know that's not true.  She stopped growing when she was 10.  

I'm the tallest woman in my family at 5'2-1/2", if we don't count creeping shrinkage.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am 166.37 cm tall (1.66 m) and yes, I'm metric  

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I guess my daughter is the shortest at 4'10 1/2" She added the 1/2 inch herself and sometimes will say she's 4'11", but I know that's not true. She stopped growing when she was 10.
> 
> I'm the tallest woman in my family at 5'2-1/2", if we don't count creeping shrinkage.


Being vertically challenged has its advantages... "Honey, can you come _get this down/put this up_ for me? I can't reach it." 

Pants are NEVER too short!! So much easier to hem than to lengthen!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Being vertically challenged has its advantages... "Honey, can you come _get this down/put this up_ for me? I can't reach it."


She's not a "Honey, can you come get this" person but her hubby would be happier if she were. Her poor DH came home one day when she was eight months pregnant (and on someone her size, you can imagine the size of the belly), to find her standing on the countertop, reaching for the top of the upper cabinets. My SIL is prematurely gray.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> She's not a "Honey, can you come get this" person but her hubby would be happier if she were. Her poor DH came home one day when she was eight months pregnant (and on someone her size, you can imagine the size of the belly), to find her standing on the countertop, reaching for the top of the upper cabinets. My SIL is prematurely gray.


LOL... actually I tend to do that too, but there are times...  especially if it is something I would rather not do!! lol


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Spoiler



29


 for another 4 months and 5 days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Such a youngster!

Betsy


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> ...and I am only 5'1" if I do the same!!


Same here and I hate shopping for clothes. My husband calls me "short girl".


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan B said:


> My husband turned 85 on October 31.


Hey, My birthday is also October 31. It's nice to hear of another Pumpkin Baby. Being born on Halloween, when I was little I thought I was a witch, I just couldn't figure out how to use my powers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Hey, My birthday is also October 31. It's nice to hear of another Pumpkin Baby. Being born on Halloween, when I was little I thought I was a witch, I just couldn't figure out how to use my powers.


Happy Belated Birthday, Kim, and also to Susan B's husband!

Betsy


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm 51====


----------



## Ginny (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm 59 and 5'8".  No vertical challenge here!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm 59 & 5'5''.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

In January I will celebrate the 20th anniversary of my 29th birthday.  Capricorn on the cusp of Aquarius.


----------



## ozicat (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm 55 and retired in September and I'm really enjoying my Kindle. I have all of these to do lists that I said I was waiting to do until I retired and then......I got my Kindle and the lists are still waiting! I retired from being a Laboratory Manager at a VA hospital and everyone told me that I would be bored when I retired, but haven't gotten bored yet and don't see it happening any time soon!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ozicat said:


> I'm 55 and retired in September and I'm really enjoying my Kindle.


ozicat - Congratulations on your retirement! Yea for you!


----------



## ozicat (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks, I highly recommend retirement.....so many books, so much time!


----------



## vickikayak (Nov 21, 2008)

Very interesting question...as the answers have been as well.

This year I reached the age where the tests doctors want to perform are far more intrusive than "how old are you?"  I alternate between early adapter (any Kaypro computer users still out there?) and intransigent Luddite (just got a basic cell phone THIS year).  And the Kindle has me giggling like a kid.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

vickikayak said:


> Very interesting question...as the answers have been as well.
> 
> This year I reached the age where the tests doctors want to perform are far more intrusive than "how old are you?" I alternate between early adapter (any Kaypro computer users still out there?) and intransigent Luddite (just got a basic cell phone THIS year). And the Kindle has me giggling like a kid.


*LOL, vague answer but I get where you're going with this  Basic cell phone, eh My MIL finally got one a few years ago which we thought was great...now if she'd only keep the darn thing on we'd be in better shape *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vickikayak said:


> Very interesting question...as the answers have been as well.
> 
> This year I reached the age where the tests doctors want to perform are far more intrusive than "how old are you?" I alternate between early adapter (any Kaypro computer users still out there?) and intransigent Luddite (just got a basic cell phone THIS year). And the Kindle has me giggling like a kid.


Welcome Vickikayak! I love that you alternate between "early adapter and intransigent Luddite"!

Do you also kayak?

Come on over to Accessories and the Book Corner! Good stuff happening. Book Clubs, cool gifts for your Kindle, all sorts of stuff!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Vickikayak!! We are so happy you joined us and I look forward to reading more of your posts. Go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself, where you live, type of books you like? Guaranteed to receive a warm welcome!  

Linda


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I am 58 last August which is when I received my Kindle.  I guess, I will be able to keep track of its age, too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

vickikayak said:


> Very interesting question...as the answers have been as well.
> 
> This year I reached the age where the tests doctors want to perform are far more intrusive than "how old are you?" I alternate between early adapter (any Kaypro computer users still out there?) and intransigent Luddite (just got a basic cell phone THIS year). And the Kindle has me giggling like a kid.


I had an Osborne 1. My friend had a Kaypro.

Welcome to the club, Vicki! Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jamjar said:


> I am 58 last August which is when I received my Kindle. I guess, I will be able to keep track of its age, too.


Hi Jamjar, welcome! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jamjar said:


> I am 58 last August which is when I received my Kindle. I guess, I will be able to keep track of its age, too.


Welcome, Jamjar! Congratulations on your Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jamjar said:


> I am 58 last August which is when I received my Kindle. I guess, I will be able to keep track of its age, too.


Welcome Jamjar, nice to have you with us. I look forward to reading more of your posts. Be sure and visit The Book Corner and Accessories.

Linda


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

> I am 58 last August which is when I received my Kindle. I guess, I will be able to keep track of its age, too.


Yikes, JamJar, we are long-lost identical twins!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been around the sun 46 times so far (wow, talk about frequent flier miles!), but I think my maturity level pegged out somewhere around trip #13 (just ask my wife). I'm old enough to remember Walter Cronkite's voice narrating the images of humankind's first steps on a world not our own, but I'm young enough to hope that we can reach out further in my lifetime.

Our first computer was a Commodore 64 with a cassette tape recorder for storage, and the first program I wrote in school was in FORTRAN on punch cards (which did awesomely nasty things to the program interpreter when riddled with staples!). My first video game was Atari Pong on a Zenith black and white TV that lasted until there were more TV signals than stations on its manual tuner. When I started listening to music on the radio, the "oldies" songs were from the 1950s...<sigh>

Mike


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Turned 60 in July while vacationing in Kauai.  Celebrated by getting a tat of the Hawaiian Islands on my calf.  My daughter was mortified and my son thought it was cool.  I mostly feel like I'm still 28, but my body tells me differently.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll never grow up...and haven't decided what to be if I do.

Betsy


----------



## pattyfris (Nov 13, 2008)

I received my kindle for my 45th birthday.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Showed my pastor my bible on Kindle. Woo Hoo Hoo now during church he will think I am following along. May be and may be reading a novel.


Dori...I'm a pastor and I use my Kindle to preach from...I just email my sermon to it. I can see now that it would be dangerous if everyone in my congregation had a Kindle...I'd never know if they were listening or reading some novel!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm 40 and a Taurus...stubborn, they say.  

Seems weird to be 40...my oldest daughter just started college this fall, but I can remember college like it was just yesterday!!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

40 this past may.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Seems weird to be 40...my oldest daughter just started college this fall, but I can remember college like it was just yesterday!!


Not so weird. My number 2 grandson started college this fall and, until I get a glimpse of myself in the mirror, I see the world through the eyes of a twenty-year-old.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Dori...I'm a pastor and I use my Kindle to preach from...I just email my sermon to it. I can see now that it would be dangerous if everyone in my congregation had a Kindle...I'd never know if they were listening or reading some novel!


I showed my pastor my Kindle before first use at bible study. My 8 yr old gr8 nephew feared pastor would think I was playing games. I don't actually use it at church as all of the scriptures used are printed on a take home sheet. I take Genie for the 8 yr old to read AesopsFables or Andersen's Fairy Tales during the sermon.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> until I get a glimpse of myself in the mirror, I see the world through the eyes of a twenty-year-old.


Glimpses in the mirror is my good part, it's the number part that doesn't agree with it 
Just remember, I am a magician cosmetologist, I can do great feats of magic and perform miracles; 
turning the lowliest of them into beauties (self included)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> Just remember, I am a magician cosmetologist, I can do great feats of magic and perform miracles;
> turning the lowliest of them into beauties (self included)


You mean this isn't you?








I have a weakness for redheads.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You mean this isn't you?
> 
> I have a weakness for redheads.


Okay, your weakness can still stand. I have to admit, as I was looking for an avitar; when I saw this picture it sure looks like me so I had to use it!
I wear my hair like this a lot of the time and it is curly like this too. Only difference, I have highlights in my hair - and I never earned the uniform.
And, my eyes are blue  But, in this picture it looks airbrushed.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> Okay, your weakness can still stand. I have to admit, as I was looking for an avitar; when I saw this picture it sure looks like me so I had to use it!
> I wear my hair like this a lot of the time and it is curly like this too. Only difference, I have highlights in my hair - and I never earned the uniform.
> And, my eyes are blue  But, in this picture it looks airbrushed.


Lucky I'm so old and so married or I'd be on my way to California.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Lucky I'm so old and so married or I'd be on my way to California.


Too Funny! But Like I said, I am a magician, just picture it after a shower and all the makeup is gone! Yikes!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

42 this past October.

I always heard, you aren't old until you have to stop and do the math.  I just caught myself doing the math.  Guess I'm old.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Pencepon,
Actually, I already have a twin but triplets would be fine. Nice to hear from a fellow Leo.

Judy


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> 58 and Pisces.


57 and Scorpio


----------



## Pat (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a Mac fan and am 69.  I love technology.  My dad who was born in 1900 always said he'd lived in the most exciting period of history.  i wonder what he'd say if he were still alive!

Pat


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 46 - just old enough to qualify as a boomer. I too remember watching Apollo 11 on our black and white TV, and being fascinated by it. 

I had no contact with computers until after I'd finished my first year of university. I was pursuing science and journalism. Then my Dad bought a TRS-80, and I discovered the joy and creativity of programming. Switched to computer science and am very glad I did. I have always appreciated my Dad's curiosity. The fact that he was an early adopter with the TRS-80 enabled me to find a career that I'm passionate about.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I'm 46 - just old enough to qualify as a boomer. I too remember watching Apollo 11 on our black and white TV, and being fascinated by it.


I woke my 5 year old daughter up to watch Armstrong's first step onto the moon during Apollo 11. She watched for a short time, looked up at me and said: "Daddy, I've seen this. Can I go back to bed now please?"


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ethan said:


> ...and now they tell us it was all a conspiracy cooked up by Hollywood!!!


My five year old thought so, why shouldn't *They*.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mythbusters addressed this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9LgnTGOKb0

Ann


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I recently celebrated the umpteenth anniversary of my 29th birthday.

Okay, I'll spit it out: 40. I was born in '68, which used to be a cool year to be born in, but now it just makes me sound...old.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, paisley, I wish I were 40 again. Not that I am much older than that but things just seem to be falling apart. When did I start reading like an old person. (arms extended, page at an angle to catch the light) Guess I need to call the optometrist.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> If it makes you feel better, paisley, I wish I were 40 again. Not that I am much older than that but things just seem to be falling apart. When did I start reading like an old person. (arms extended, page at an angle to catch the light) Guess I need to call the optometrist.


Well, if it makes you feel better in turn, I was wearing bifocals in fourth grade. LOL Thanks for the kind words. My kids keep reminding me of how old I am. I can remember when my Dad turned 50 and I kept referring to him as "half a century old," so I'm just getting my paybacks now. LOL


----------

